# Hot to scamper!



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok... so.. im not "in the know" .... 

What is the most sort after and desirable "type" or rat for 2008?

Is it the hairless... or perhaps the dumbo? desirable in this case
wil be indicated i guess by rarity or dollar value.


For me... i find Hallie's "Gi Gi" (i think its named) HIGHLY desirable
and im doing everything i can to seduce Hallie in the hopes i can
swindle her of this rat - 

(Please keep mildly on-topic ... )



Holy
GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBUS
batman -


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

*Shifty eyes* ... *Hides GiGi*

I personally think that the Geebus rat is dropping somewhat in popularity after having been found to have genetically obtained rat-napping tendancies.
I wouldn't trust one of those with my colony tbh ! 

But in all seriousness, I think dumbo rats are the rats of '08 8O I've seen increasing amounts. Not complaining, those ears make them ridiculously cute  I wonder if they know how adorably stupid they look ?


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Hallie-Mae said:


> Not complaining, those ears make them ridiculously cute  I wonder if they know how adorably stupid they look ?


Hopefully they cant read, wouldnt want them to develop
a complex!

But seriously, i think that Gi Gi is berry noice.... ive actually been
making some efforts to see if they are being bred and sold in this
country of mine - so far ive not found any.. and its looking like if
they are even available in Australia they don't get advertised.

geebus -


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Haha I'm sure GiGi appreciates the compliments muchly  Atleast she's one dumbo who won't develop a complex. 

But if there's no luck finding one down under in Geebus land... Have GiGi 8O She's a pain ! A lovable one, but she ate my Â£20 headphones so I'm not talking to her at this point in time

I wish I could find a ruby eyed black, but do they even exist :? ? REBs. Haha.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

To be honest i could take or leave her dumbo eared charms..
But her markings are what attract me like a sirens calls to
an old sea dog.............


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Amen. I love Siameses so much I'd honestly chew my arms off for one. *shifty eyes*


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

BlueSkyy said:


> Amen. I love Siameses so much I'd honestly chew my arms off for one. *shifty eyes*


Go for it 

Make it easier for me to snatch if from you! - :twisted: 

Are these Siamese expensive rats.. and or hard to get..?

Whats the pattern of inheritance? 


Thanks! Gebbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbus!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

it depends on the area. right now where i am there are a few of them. they aren't too hard to come by. now the blues or a good rex on the other hand... or a MERLE! oh i would love to have a merle! they do all exist in canada. the blues and rexes even in the maritimes where i am though they are hard to find, but the only place i've seen merles in canada have been in ontario and one in BC... canada doesn't have huskies at all either and i would love to have one of those beauts too...


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Twitch,

Ive not even heard of a "huskie" rat... im visualising a small ratty 
version of the dog! - ill look it up!

We have those Rex and blues here i think - but dont know what 
a mertle is ill look it up.


Ive been trying to find some kind of list of Australian breeds/types...
with out much luck.. although interesting i did read we seem to have
maybe on "type/breed" thats a home grown variety "downunder" its
called.
Also a independent line of tailless rats - 


So we have the "hot to scamper" of Canada,, what about UK/EU/US!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I like rexes.  But my next target will probably be a dumbo and a hairless.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

huskies aka roans are a UK variety. the markings are like that of a huskie dogs actually. the color fades out with age though. so far i've only seen a grey variety but i do believe there is an aqouti and blonde variety as well. 

merles are again marked like a merle dog. normally a very light color base like grey with darker splashes of color overtop. 

the downunder is a aussie originated as far as i know. think of your basic berk but instead of an all white tummy they have a ring of white over a big black spot. there is some debate on the subject though because of kissy spots on berks, hoodeds and barebacks. basically any black belly markings surrounded by white. some say these are all down under spots others say they are mismarked of their variety and that down under spots only occur on berks as explained in the first example. 

but i'm sure with a bit of googling you'll find out all about these three types. 

also, those are only what i personally covet. i think here in the maritimes the big rat of sale is the hairless. there are a lot in the pet stores and they wouldn't have that many that higher a price if they didn't sell well. though i do not see them in the rescues as much as i see furred still. though there are a few that make it there as well. if judging by rescue it would seem the "cold" to trot would be the PEWs. there's always lots there but they seem to find a harder time to get to homes. also too, right now there seems to be more females looking for homes then males in my area which is opposite of what the norm usually is... there's more and more rats with head spots then there used to be too...


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

I think judging buy whats dominating or better - rarely seen in the rescues
is perhaps the best gauge - good call!

The pet shop tells the those more wild type looking ones (think they be the
aqout type you mention).. almost never get sold as pets - so end up
as "non-pets".

I know some member/s here is a rescue owner or worker.. perhaps they
could give their idea from looking at what rescues are dominating.


GEEEEEEEEEEEERBIL!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

My Lark is a dumbo rex and I was super excited to come across her. Thank gosh she liked me too. :lol:


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

geebus said:


> To be honest i could take or leave her dumbo eared charms..
> But her markings are what attract me like a sirens calls to
> an old sea dog.............


I LOVE siamese...and himis.
My Lambchop is a himi, I THINK, maybe a mese...but she is just GORGEOUS. 
She has pretty blue points, and a creamy white coat that has a silver sheen in the light...eeee!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

SWD,

I do like your Lamchop - certainly makes my top ten rats 
to swindle before i die list *grabs note pad*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

geebus said:


> SWD,
> 
> I do like your Lamchop - certainly makes my top ten rats
> to swindle before i die list *grabs note pad*


And what would you be cheating the rats out of, exactly?


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Forensic said:


> And what would you be cheating the rats out of, exactly?


I was thinking identity theft... failing that extortion -


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

You touch my rats, you die. xD


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

In Estonia, huh, sphinxes aren't very rare, neither are huskys and siamese rats. Rexes are "too many" and dumbos have increased i numbers largely in past 4 years or so, two mine are also dumbos. 

We seem to not have dowunder rats, we don't have fawn at all, havent seen merle. 

Btw, husky and roan are not the same- they look the same, but the marking is caused by different genes.
Neither are agout rats always not pets- i know about ~20 pet agoutis.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the European report Ratty!


We do have people with agouti types 
as pets.. but they are just the very
least popular it seems.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I always seem to end up with siamese and himis 8O
ATM I have two siameses and a himi, but I've had so many more in my time :| It's all I can ever get ! I'm even getting ANOTHER SIAMESE on monday x_x


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Hallie-Mae said:


> I always seem to end up with siamese and himis 8O
> ATM I have two siameses and a himi, but I've had so many more in my time :| It's all I can ever get ! I'm even getting ANOTHER SIAMESE on monday x_x


*steals*

Send some over this way!


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

Hallie-Mae, I think i have a relative of GiGi! I have a pink-eyed, dumbo-eared siamese with exactly the same colourings as her! Mine is a boy, so possibly he was her brother/nephew? Ooh this is so exciting, tracing my little Smudge's family tree. I will try and get some photos up of him later and you can see for yourself. 

Oops, just realised I'm going off-topic. I've seen a lot of Rexes about the UK recently, and I know in the mouse community Rexes are pretty hot at the minute - so possibly a breeders favourite this year? Also they are completely adorable and if my house wasn't stuffed full of rats as it is I could very easily adopt an entire family of those little cuties.
There's been a definite shortage of hairless rats though - most probably reflecting the bad summer we've had...


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Could be, Cate :lol: GiGi's a siamese hooded... But all siamese dumbos tend to look exactly the same haha 
And like I say, there's A LOT of siameses around lately 8O To the point that it's driving me crazy !

But yeah, either way I'm going to pretend that they're long lost brother and sister


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I wouldn't mind a rex black berkshire [OR downunder hooded] blazed dumbo. That's my 2008 rat


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Hallie-Mae said:


> I always seem to end up with siamese and himis 8O
> ATM I have two siameses and a himi, but I've had so many more in my time :| It's all I can ever get ! I'm even getting ANOTHER SIAMESE on monday x_x


\

HEY! How do you tell the difference between the two? xD
I'm so confused.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> I wouldn't mind a rex black berkshire [OR downunder hooded] blazed dumbo. That's my 2008 rat


I have a rex-ish beige variberk with a blaze..xD She's a dumbo, too.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Hallie-Mae said:
> 
> 
> > I always seem to end up with siamese and himis 8O
> ...


Himalayans have the same type of shading as a siamese rat except on a white base. Siamese have a beige base. Himalayans are also born white. Siamese are born a sort of creamy-ginger/beige. Siamese have exaggerated markings (deeper darker shading that "bleeds" out more). 

Here's a comparsion  (Photos (C) AquaJen9 of FancyRats.co.uk)


























They can both have black or red eyes.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hallie-Mae said:


> I always seem to end up with siamese and himis 8O
> ATM I have two siameses and a himi, but I've had so many more in my time :| It's all I can ever get !


Where you getting them from?! lol I want! :lol:


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

:lol: Am I a siamese/himi magnet or something ? Lmao I can't get away from them 8O ! Take them, feel free haha
I never even have a choice in the matter because I rescue all mine :?


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

So in those pictures, the darker one is a siamese? 
Lambchop was born a kind of creamy color (not NEAR that dark, though), and now she is a slightly creamy white. Her points "bleed" a TINY bit, but hardly noticeable.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I think Lambchop, judging by the photo in your siggy, is himalayan  
My Siamese aren't that dark either.
This is my siamese self:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









But see how her body colour is still a light beige ? 
If her body colour was just white, she'd be himi. 

Siamese also have very, very dark tails.

And here's an example of how Siamese's markings "bleed".. Notice how the smeezie's markings are a lot darker and leak out more ?

Smeeze:









Himi:










Oh, and does this help ? My siamese rats as babies.... (Estelle and her dead sister)
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg223/rockabilly_rats/sdfsdf.png
Himis are just white as babies  Their points develop at about 4 - 5 weeks old.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

ohh dear i think my himis were siameses after all. its hard to tell the diference they keep changing colour! 

Back on topic , as far as how much rat varieties are sold for up here is in this vague order 

Â£10 - Any type of dumbo rat
Â£6.50 - Standared ear rat - any colours
Â£2 - Rexes , hairless , or anyother "oddballs"


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow ! I always thought that the "oddballs" would be more expencive than dumbos 8O


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

HMMM. Is it possible for her to be both? xD Haha.
I'll have to get an updated pic of her on here...that one's pretty old.

Here, at least in Petsmart..
Dumbos are $10.00 and standards are $7.00, I think. o.o
And Rexes are somewhere in that range...can't remember exactly.

ETA: Hallie Mae, I posted a thread with pics of her (recent ones). =D
tell me what you think.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

if Lambchop was born creamy she is siamese.

Himis are born white.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

ok.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Hallie-Mae

YOu take nice photos...
But ill admit i find it a little queer
the whole rat kiss.. but as they
say.. it takes all sorts!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Jeez I want a siamese now.

My new boy qtip has really soft fur, unlike anything I felt on a rat. It reminds me of soft cotton or something. And its fairly short.

Its hard to find different varieties here, for me atleast.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

SamAnthrax said:


> Jeez I want a siamese now.


 i know the feeling!

Although ive recently been informed they do exist in Australia!


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

No idea what the "Rat of the Now" is.. I suppose it would depend on the area. As for me.. I'm a huge sucker for Agoutis :lol: And there's proof supporting that I can't resist PEW's, for some reason or another, even though they're common and the same in coat color. I don't know what it is about them.. I guess it's just their "usualness" that makes their personalities stand out? *laugh*
One of the rats that Em had to rehome was a Himi boy.. vague little markings, but they were there, with pink eyes. And I just adored him. :lol: But then, it was largely his cheeky personality, too. 
I've also always been partial to berks, especially black berks. And I wouldn't mind getting a dumbo or a rex in the future, but that'll wait until much later in my life, I'm afraid. 

I suppose all in all I'm not picky.. I'll go head over heels for anything with a big squishy belly :roll:


----------



## LizaLiopleurodon (Apr 20, 2008)

Not sure if this has much to do with this thread but at petsmart, where I live, all of the rats are around 10 dollars with the exception of Blue rats.
They charge 16 dollars for them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have no idea on pricing any longer as I refuse to go into petstores, but not long ago, the Now rats were blazed, high white anythings. Then I guess the ratmills and backyard breeders realized that ALOT of their young stock was dying from MC. Lately its been pearl merles and mink merles and russian blue hoodies/berks. Minks are common in the pet industry, with black berks being even more common in rescue than PEW's by far! 

Nakies rarely go through rescue at all, so I would say they are most popular.
I have had russian blues, american blues, minks, pearl merles, fawns, agoutis, beiges, blacks (self and berk), black hoodies, agouti hoodies, PEW's, Himilayan (only got 1 so far).

Dumbos do not exist in AUS, sorry geebus, but just so you know I have only had 4 dumbos in my entire time and its only been in the last 2 years. They also get snapped up before standard eared rats.

I would say popular would be a good rex (vs a poor coated rex) dumbo anything.


and here you go...

http://www.dapper.com.au/whatrat.htm


----------

